# 4.6L , V8



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

0-60 6.2sec

260 Ps

limited to 155mph

Â£16,225

A rover MG ZT 260 V8


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Ford Mustang engine.....

and there's a supercharged one on the way.....

Been in a slightly modded one (cans changed to comply with noise restrictions) on the track......nice engine....inside is very in-keeping with MG Rover's range....

260PS + no Quattro......what were they thinking?

Heavy right foot = light pocket (tyres&fuel!!!)

H


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> Ford Mustang engine.....
> 
> and there's a supercharged one on the way.....
> 
> H


What BHP for the superchaged one ?

A TT beaten by a 16k rover  :? ,with a supercharger


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

davidg said:


> What BHP for the superchaged one ?
> 
> A TT beaten by a 16k rover  :? ,with a supercharger


260 sounds a lot through the rear wheels so the TT may still beat it with 4WD (MG is heavy too). As for the supercharged one....don't know any figures, but lets hope they drive more than 2 wheels!

H


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Â£16225 is for the basic 1.8 litre 120 bhp car.

The 260 bhp 4.6 V8 260 is Â£28495 :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Â£16225 is for the basic 1.8 litre 120 bhp car.
> 
> The 260 bhp 4.6 V8 260 is Â£28495 :wink:


And the rest...Â£33k in autoexpress....

H


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Supercharged Poontang has the 4.6 in quad cam form and puts out 390 HP.

Nice rubber burner. My bro has one


----------

